# ATS wheel Identify!



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

They are 15x7 et30 My boss gave them to me with 6 center caps! I hope to put them on my rocco whenever I am done with it. Can any one tell me what they are and if they are rare?


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

no one?


----------



## rockfan4 (Oct 26, 2003)

> http://www.roflwagens.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=906&d=1277160251


You can't leech an attachment from another forum, the pic doesn't show up for us. Put it on Photobucket or something so we can see it.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Whooops my bad well hoprfully that fixed it!!! so any ideas what they are?


----------



## rockfan4 (Oct 26, 2003)

They look like ATS 70515, not very rare in the day but not that common anymore. If they're ET30 they might have originally been on an E30 BMW.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

they do have an et of 30 , my boss used to race mk2 golfs, corrados, and sciroccos. he told me he had about 10 sets of these wheels and this was the last one he had and he just gave them to me. I have searched them quite a few times and havent found much of any info on them or any one else rollin on them. My plan is to put them on my roccoII


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

any one else have any pics of theses on a car?


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone have these??? I have searched high and low, only to find a pic of some 14s and the page from the brochure


----------

